# power plant shower room as done by fitters



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I turned in a bid of 25K to redo this with Bradley surface mounts and horizontal shrouds. There are 17 showers in two different rooms.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Shoulda tacked on another 5 grand for them doing such a piss poor job


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

/me faxes over a bid for 15K


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Tankless said:


> Shoulda tacked on another 5 grand for them doing such a piss poor job


I added a grand for time lost to getting safe access permits, hot work permits and general safety requirements. I know the contractor who did this. I just did plumbing work at their shop, they were ecstatic at my work. Now I know why, when this is what they consider good. I told the GC, "I do a lot of service work here, this needs to be done right, according to code, because I don't want the guys all pissed at me for cheaping out."


----------

